# Curado 100DSV vs. Citica 200D



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

i apologize for the 'vs' question... i've been looking for a Citica 200D and saving the dough for one too. it hasn't gone on special lately, so in the mean time, i did a silly thing and started looking at the Curados and lo and behold, surprise surprise, i want one. but, i like the specs on the 100 size Curado. i think it'll hold enough 12# (120yd) for my fishing, and it's 2oz lighter. now, comparing the 'DSV' model Curado 100 to the 'D' model Citica 200, will the wiffle spool of the Citica still be lighter than the Magnumlite spool on the Curado? i know it's getting realllly picking of the nits, but i'm tempted by the light weight IF it can throw light lures as well as the wiffle-spooled Citica. thanks for the patience!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Magnumlite spool is lighter than the standard Lo-Mass spool we use in the Citica (Wall thickness is much less). Either spool will allow you to cast with less effort and to throw lighter lures.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

I would go with the dsv version if you use it in saltwater.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Take a look at the smaller Citica. Better than the big Citica, and a much better price than the Curado.

Mike


----------



## Speckwrangler (May 27, 2004)

*Citica 100 DSV*

THis is an Awesome price I found on the Citica 100 DSV $105.00 with free shipping... Hard to beat that deal.

Here is the link: http://reelfishingdeals.com/shop/index.php?cPath=23&osCsid=9c12b9981df6e86ce0a84f19ed7f206a

Good luck!

Speckwrangler


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

oooh man, that 100 Curado is tinnny. i handled one unlined and my thumb goes edge-to-edge on the spool. i don't think have big hands, but anyone with average/large hands have issues thumbing the 100-size reels?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I have not had any issues thumbing the 100-size reel if its the same size of the citica. I just purchased last week, but I've only fished with it one time.


----------



## Cotay (Jul 19, 2007)

You might want to consider doing what I just did...get the Citica 100DSV and then order the Chronarch CH50MG spool for $48. That way you have both types of spools! From what I've read, the Chronarch Lo-Mass spool performs that same as the Curado wiffle spools...perhaps Bantam can confirm this.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Curado spool is actually our Magnumlite design. The Chronarch 50MG is our drilled Aluminum spool (Lo-Mass). The Magnumlite is actually slightly lighter and should provide slightly more performance.


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

just found out we're moving to Connecticut. how's the Curado with stripers ?


----------

